# What I got for Christmas



## JamesD (Jan 3, 2007)

I got some of my writing published!

I wrote a short piece about paper negatives for a non-photography-related website, and one of the editors asked me if he could reproduce it on his photography-related website.  Naturally, I was thrilled.

I'm posting this here because of all my fellow alt-proc-geeks who've worked on paper negatives, too.  If y'all hadn't been here, it wouldn't have been nearly as much fun, and I probably would never have written that bit.  So, thanks!

BTW, I'm back!  I know I've said it before, but more work from me is forthcoming.  And this time, it's the truth!


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats! :thumbup: Always nice to see your work appreciated. 

You've been missed! Good to see you back here again.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 3, 2007)

It great to have someone ask to publish your stuff.  It's also good to hear you are going to start making pictures again.    You are far behind now.  Not in quality but in number for sure.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jan 3, 2007)

Yay! what a great thing to have happen.
All the best and hope it leads to more in the future...and definitely wating to see more of your stuff.


----------



## JamesD (Mar 10, 2007)

JamesD said:


> BTW, I'm back!  I know I've said it before, but more work from me is forthcoming.  And this time, it's the truth!



Err... uhmm... yeah.  I got unexpectedly busy.  I'm going to quit saying that I'm going to post new stuff, because when I say that, it makes me look like a habitual liar. 

So... I'll be around, maybe, and it's vaguely possible I might post more.

Yeah... that's it...


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2007)

I think you just like seeing us all happy to have you back! :hug:: 

Actually, was thinking of you the other day when the tornadoes came through Enterprise - I'm glad to see you checking in.


----------

